# Starting ringcraft



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

Hello Vee,

Somehow I missed your post. I'm not an expert in this by any means, but I recently started attending a handling class for the first time so I have some free opinions.

It's not too late, get in there. Diva is your dog and you are interested in exploring and doing things with her- don't let people stop you. Show up with a certain willingness to look "foolish" because you don't already know everything- and slowly you will learn the things!

I've got to tell you that I think I look a bit foolish out there in the class show ring with Violet. I have no experience. Violet senses I am an idiot and behaves accordingly sometimes. There is a junior handler in my class that is an absolute pro, and here I am stumbling over my own feet while trying to trot around a ring. The thing is, nobody has laughed. There has been kindness. Mostly people are focused on learning what they need to learn with their own dog. The instructor, an AKC judge, tailors what he teaches to me to be at my level. It appears he is doing this with each student. 

My observation has been that my fellow students are owner-handlers who are interested in purebred dogs. Everyone appears to enjoy seeing the variety and quality of purebred dogs that come to class. Some are puppies, some are adults, many are experienced in some way, some are not. Also, dogs don't show up in completely tricked out show grooms. People have gotten off work, grabbed their dog, and shown up. I have heard no grooming comments from the judge/teacher. He is focused on how to handle the dog in the ring and grooming happens outside the ring.

Good luck! Please post updates. I will be interested in hearing your experiences.


----------

